# HELP! Need finishing advice for outdoor cedar tables.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As I close in on the finishing process for the cedar balcony side tables I've been building, I find that my original choice of finishes may not be the answer. Or, at the least, it may not be the whole answer. So I need help from those who know more than I do on the subject (which pretty much means anyone here other than myself).

These cedar tables (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/pair-balcony-tables-la-cabinetman-30659/) have beautiful grain that I was to draw attention to with a durable clear coat: satin or semi-gloss. I'd probably prefer a satin finish but I don't have my heart set on it. I do NOT want stain. I want the natural color of the wood.

I bought a gallon of Thompsons water sealer (this one here: http://www.thompsonswaterseal.com/w...oofers/waterproofer-plus-clear-wood-protector). I thought this would be what I want. And maybe it is. But I test coated a scrap piece of the same wood (only one coat) and all it does is darken the wood - as if it were wet. I'm OK with that. But it doesn't give the wood that "clear-coated" look.

Is there anything I can use in conjunction with Thompson's water Sealer. I'd like a lacquered look but I need it to be able to withstand the occasional rain spritzing (will be under a covered balcony but Will have drinks on it and will most likely get dampened by the occasional blowing rain.)

Thompson's packaging doesn't seem to indicate if it can be used OVER other products or not. What should I use? Should I abandon the Thompson's road all together. I know Poly is not good for outdoor usage. And I suspect lacquer would come out of a wet situation with water rings and discoloration.

HELP! What should I use? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> As I close in on the finishing process for the cedar balcony side tables I've been building, I find that my original choice of finishes may not be the answer. Or, at the least, it may not be the whole answer. So I need help from those who know more than I do on the subject (which pretty much means anyone here other than myself).
> 
> These cedar tables (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/pair-balcony-tables-la-cabinetman-30659/) have beautiful grain that I was to draw attention to with a durable clear coat: satin or semi-gloss. I'd probably prefer a satin finish but I don't have my heart set on it. I do NOT want stain. I want the natural color of the wood.
> 
> ...


If it were me i would use this . This is not the only one , their are some more i used google for this one . Now this stuff will be water proof 
http://www.aeromarineproducts.com/bar-top-epoxy.htm?gclid=CMPHvfubjKwCFUGo4AodbQz6mg


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

del schisler said:


> If it were me i would use this . This is not the only one , their are some more i used google for this one . Now this stuff will be water proof
> http://www.aeromarineproducts.com/bar-top-epoxy.htm?gclid=CMPHvfubjKwCFUGo4AodbQz6mg


That is great stuff for sure. But the price reflects that fact. A bit out of my budget.

What do you think of this Behr product? http://www.behr.com/Behr/home#chann...a536658689110VgnVCM1000006f1010acRCRD;view=17

I may be stuck having to buy an entire gallon to see if it's any different than the Thompson's I already bought. Not too thrilled about that but will if it comes down to it. What bothers me though is that all of the Behr "CLEAR" water sealers are mentioned as being "stains" in most of the reviews and promo literature I've read so far. I don't want a stain. I just want a good clear coat that will not be ruined by water and that will protect the underlying wood from water.

Maybe I need to be looking at spar varnish or spar urethane? Perhaps? Like this stuff: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

homedepot/lowes sell a smaller bar top epoxy kit from famowood (?) that is a bit cheaper, iirc...


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I think Thompsons is pretty much crap. If you are looking for that "lacquered" look, why not go with a high quality Marine Varnish like Waterlox or Epifanes (sp?). Unfortunately, the finish will be a gloss but they will last for sometime. They aren't cheap ($80-150 gal).

Geoff


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Look up Ready Seal, fool proof and what pros who do outside jobs use. I have been using if for about 6 yrs with no complaints on about 300 decks a year.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you, guys, for the input.



CaptRandy said:


> Look up Ready Seal, fool proof and what pros who do outside jobs use. I have been using if for about 6 yrs with no complaints on about 300 decks a year.


I just ordered a gallon of Ready Seal from their website. I appreciate the suggestion. This just may be the product I was looking for. And the price is fair too ($27.50/gallon + $12 shipping).


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Think you will be very happy with it. Customers call back year after year to reapply.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

CaptRandy said:


> Think you will be very happy with it. Customers call back year after year to reapply.


Thanks for the suggestion, Capt. I received my can yesterday and I've tried it on some samples. I just applied the second coat on my sample pieces this morning and I'm interested in seeing the dried results this evening. 

So far I do indeed like it a lot more than the Thompsons. Though the lightest color I could get (without making phone calls and jumping through hoops) gives a golden tone to the wood. But it's not much darker than standard polyurethane. I really wanted a more clear finish but I'm happy with it. It should look good on the tables.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ready Seal did the trick. It looks great. Thanks again!


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

The tint protects from uv rays. Slows down the greying of wood.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

CaptRandy said:


> The tint protects from uv rays. Slows down the greying of wood.


The more I look at it the more I like it. My wife loves the look too so we have a winner.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Lightly clean with soapy water and recoat when you want to in about 2-3 years.


----------

